# Gateway M-Bus nach Profibus DP



## WachMark (16 Februar 2010)

*Schlagen Sie die Brücke zwischen der Gebäude- und der Industrieautomation. *

Lesen Sie die Verbrauchsdaten der Maschine, Gebäude oder sonstige Infrastruktur in Ihre Steuerung mit Profibus DP ein. 
Steuern Sie den hohen Energiekosten durch Einsparungen entgegen.

  Dazu lassen Sie die verschiedensten M-Bus Endgeräte – z.B. Strom- und Wasserzähler - zusammen an das neue Gateway der Fa. Wachendorff Prozesstechnik anschließen. 
Es vereint so alle Zähler, pollt diese zyklisch ab und übergibt die Werte an den Profibus DP.  

  Sie parametrieren das Gateway mittels einer einfach zu bedienenden und kostenlos mitgelieferten Software.

  Es lassen sich bis zu 40 M-Bus Endgeräte ansprechen.

  Weitere Gateways aus dem M-Bus Bereich gibt es als Pegelwandler auf RS232 und Ethernet, sowie als Protokollumsetzer auf Modbus RTU und TCP. 

  Die M-Bus Gateways sind problemlos mit allen anderen Gateways und Produkten von Wachendorff Prozesstechnik kombinierbar.

​ 






Sämtliche Details zu dem Gateway finden Sie hier






​


----------

